

10 Reasons Parents Should DEFINITELY Not send their kids to College - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/01/10-more-reasons-why-parents-should-not-send-their-kids-to-college/

======
redthrowaway
Well, we know the author took 6 classes, worked 40 hours/week, drank
constantly, and had sex more than 1000 times his first year (by his
reckoning). Then, upon graduating with a MS in CS from Cornell, he had to be
sent away for lessons on how to connect a computer to the Internet.

I think I see why he thinks college isn't valuable. For the rest of us, who
spend time more learning and honing skills than boning and vomiting, I'd say
it's pretty damned valuable.

~~~
jaltucher
Oh yeah? How so? And you should check out the alternatives for your kids
rather than flush the money down the toilet. Here they are:
<http://bit.ly/iewfpx>

~~~
redthrowaway
Well, first I don't go to school in the US, so the financial aspect is a much
different consideration. Second, I don't spend my time drinking and whoring,
but rather studying, sprinkled with the occasional drinking and whoring.
Third, most companies looking to hire devs/engineers/etc want to see a BS in
CS or math. You're limiting your options by trying to do it the self-taught
way. That's not to say that you can't do it, just that there aren't as many
open doors.

Your view of college seems to be pretty slanted and limited to your
experiences. My sisters both went through college with steady boyfriends, and
only occasional partying. Then again, they went to an academic, rather than
party school. YMMV.

